

California Individual Health Insurance Premiums Could Increase 64-146% in 2014 - spking
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2013/05/30/rate-shock-in-california-obamacare-to-increase-individual-insurance-premiums-by-64-146/

======
dragonwriter
There's really no justification for the methodology in the article, which
neither: 1\. Compares plans with like coverage (so its not comparison of
apples to apples in qualitative terms), 2\. Compares minimum prices -- instead
it compares the median of the five cheapest plans on eHealthInsurance with the
median of the lowest tier plans on the exchange (so its not a comparison of
the cheapest price for which you can buy anything labelled as "health
insurance", even ignoring quality) 3\. Considers subsidies available (which is
pretty important to the point it is trying to refute, which is that the
exchange makes health insurance _affordable_.)

